# How can I fix slow Dolphin?



## Quest MKW (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello all,
I have recently attempted to play Mario Kart Wii with the Ishiiruka build of the Dolphin Emulator. The system menu works just fine. On the startup screen for MKW, the framerate has been fine (constant 60), but once I get into the game selection screen (VS, Time Trial, etc.) it slows down to 30-40 then when I actually start a race it drops as low as 19. How can I fix this? I have tried various settings that I've seen recommended but none of them have proven beneficial. My PC specs are:

OS: Windows 10 Home, version 1703 build 15063.483
Processor: AMD A8-5500 APU w/ Radeon HD Graphics 3.20 GHz
6.00 GB Ram (5.19 Usable)
64-bit OS, x64-based processor

I hope my PC isn't took weak or anything for Dolphin to run at full speed. I got it new in December 2014 with Windows 8.1 installed.


----------



## migles (Jul 24, 2017)

Quest MKW said:


> Processor: AMD A8-5500 APU w/ Radeon HD Graphics 3.20 GHz


lol....
i guess you got a laptop right?
get a real pc...


----------



## Quest MKW (Jul 24, 2017)

migles said:


> lol....
> i guess you got a laptop right?
> get a real pc...


It's a PC.


----------



## migles (Jul 24, 2017)

Quest MKW said:


> It's a PC.


get a GPU.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2017)

Sorry but your pc isn't good enough. I recommend you to buy a real wii. It's cheap. And also it's the most fun way to play the games. Because it's on the real hardware.


----------



## Quest MKW (Jul 24, 2017)

migles said:


> get a GPU.


I think it's AMD Radeon HD 7560D


----------



## SANIC (Jul 24, 2017)

Try setting the the video settings from DirectX 9 to 12


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Try setting the the video settings from DirectX 9 to 12


I don't it even support directX 12.


----------



## Quest MKW (Jul 24, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Try setting the the video settings from DirectX 9 to 12





sergey3000 said:


> I don't it even support directX 12.


I'm already using 12


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 24, 2017)

Get a 1050 or 1050ti if you don't want to spend much on a new gpu.


----------



## Quest MKW (Jul 24, 2017)

Quest MKW said:


> I'm already using 12


I don't know if downgrading would work?


----------



## bananapi761 (Jul 24, 2017)

Low framerates in the menu is understandable for that game, but you could try Ishiiruka Dolphin, it tended to speed up Mario Kart Wii a good bit for me.
EDIT - Whoops, you are already using it.


----------



## Quest MKW (Jul 24, 2017)

bananapi761 said:


> Low framerates in the menu is understandable for that game, but you could try Ishiiruka Dolphin, it tended to speed up Mario Kart Wii a good bit for me.


Yeah, it's not making a difference


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 24, 2017)

I don't think it's his video card, his CPU just is really bad

You can try dropping the resolution, though


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 24, 2017)

Quest MKW said:


> Hello all,
> I have recently attempted to play Mario Kart Wii with the Ishiiruka build of the Dolphin Emulator. The system menu works just fine. On the startup screen for MKW, the framerate has been fine (constant 60), but once I get into the game selection screen (VS, Time Trial, etc.) it slows down to 30-40 then when I actually start a race it drops as low as 19. How can I fix this? I have tried various settings that I've seen recommended but none of them have proven beneficial. My PC specs are:
> 
> OS: Windows 10 Home, version 1703 build 15063.483
> ...


AMD APUs are terrible. The GPU in them is okayish, but the CPU is too slow for anything more than basic computing tasks like web browsing and email.
You can try to mess with the settings, like disabling fog, that should speed it up a bit but might cause heavy graphical glitches that make it unplayable. But I don't think you are going to get 60 FPS.
You should have gotten an Intel based PC.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 24, 2017)

Quest MKW said:


> Hello all,
> I have recently attempted to play Mario Kart Wii with the Ishiiruka build of the Dolphin Emulator. The system menu works just fine. On the startup screen for MKW, the framerate has been fine (constant 60), but once I get into the game selection screen (VS, Time Trial, etc.) it slows down to 30-40 then when I actually start a race it drops as low as 19. How can I fix this? I have tried various settings that I've seen recommended but none of them have proven beneficial. My PC specs are:
> 
> OS: Windows 10 Home, version 1703 build 15063.483
> ...



Get a used Wii at Pawn shop for 30 dollars. I have seen it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 24, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 and Jdbye are correct, the APU is the issue here. APUs have notoriously awful CPUs, for one, and AMD CPUs also have relatively low IPCs (or, at least, their older ones. Ryzen improves this, making them better for emulation). Combined, you have just about one of the worse setups for Dolphin. What this means, essentially, is that no matter the settings (or even getting a dedicated GPU, as some others suggested) Dolphin will run like ass for you.

Unfortunately, your mobo uses the FM2 Socket, meaning your only choice to upgrade (to something remotely usable) would be to the Athlon X4 760k. I actually had to do this for my work desktop, before I swapped the mobo entirely, which definitely improved performance over the APU I had. That would improve performance to a point, but would also require you to buy a dedicated GPU. 

I can tell you first hand the x4 760k is super cheap, I bought mine off ebay for $30 total, so that's good. The next choice is to get a dedicated GPU. Just about anything from the last 6 or 7 years now should work just fine, but I would suggest maybe the GTX 1050 (about $120-$150, depending on what manufacturer you buy from), which will work wonderfully for Dolphin at higher graphical settings. Unfortuantely, recent AMD GPUs are sort of hard to come by MSRP now thanks to cryptocurrency miners snatching them all up, but just about any AMD GPU since the HD 5xxx's would work well for Dolphin. 

That, IMO, is about the absolute best you could do to increase performance. No other settings change would likely give you better performance.


----------



## Quest MKW (Jul 24, 2017)

I didn't realize my PC was that bad! I thought it was a pretty high end one but I'm probably remembering wrong. It must have been one of the cheapest new PCs my parents could find. I have noticed that when I watch people play certain PC games, they seem to run quite a bit more smoothly on their PCs than on mine. One even ran a bit more smoothly on my freakin school laptop. Sounds like replacing that mobo would be kind of a hard job, and many other upgrade options seem like they would be super expensive. TBH I don't think using Dolphin is worth it until I get a better PC, and I don't even know when that would be because I usually keep electronics for pretty long and don't buy new ones too often. I'll probably just have to save up for a Wii if that's what I ultimately wish to spend $50 or whatever on. I'm only 15 and don't have a job yet so maybe I could get one and make enough that way. If I were just given $200 or so by someone there are better things I'd wish to use it for than a Wii (or something for the PC that would make Dolphin run better).


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 24, 2017)

Honestly a motherboard replacement is just a matter of taking out 9 screws, unplugging somewhere between 2 and 10 cables, removing the motherboard, and then doing that but in reverse

That's not counting CPU/memory install, but that's dead simple


----------



## Quest MKW (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm not very experienced so I always know that the last thing I want to do is take apart my PC by myself and risk breaking something and ruining the PC, perhaps rendering it unusable. Doesn't sound likely here but I never like taking chances like that. I tried taking apart a PS3 controller to try and fix it (sounded like any easy fix) but I didn't have the right screwdriver for one screw, and when I put it back together I wasn't able to get it back together properly and it felt very strange to use. And plus I don't know if I'd even have the money to buy a whole new motherboard and I also don't want one that is incompatible with my PC that would mess it up or make it not work right/at all.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 24, 2017)

Replacing the CPU and adding the GPU isn't necessarily going to be super expensive. For $60, you could get the X4 760k and a GT 540.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NVIDIA-GeFo...4854828&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=263103977378
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Athlon-...883483?hash=item2a80d22a5b:g:zoMAAOSwT-FZAvZd

Replacing the CPU is easy, just remove the heatsink, unclip the lever, and (if applicable) turn the screw that locks the CPU into place. Then put the new CPU, put a dab of thermal paste on in in the middle, and add the heatsink and put it back on. 

Adding the GPU is as simple as plugging it in to the PCIe slot.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 24, 2017)

Quest MKW said:


> I'm not very experienced so I always know that the last thing I want to do is take apart my PC by myself and risk breaking something and ruining the PC, perhaps rendering it unusable. Doesn't sound likely here but I never like taking chances like that. I tried taking apart a PS3 controller to try and fix it (sounded like any easy fix) but I didn't have the right screwdriver for one screw, and when I put it back together I wasn't able to get it back together properly and it felt very strange to use. And plus I don't know if I'd even have the money to buy a whole new motherboard and I also don't want one that is incompatible with my PC that would mess it up or make it not work right/at all.


----------



## LongDongSilver (Jul 24, 2017)

Austin evans has a pretty decent pc build on his channel. the pc cost roughly 400$ and is pretty decent its actually the video that got me to buy a 1050ti


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 24, 2017)

See if you can find a used GTX 750 Ti.  That should do it, and it won't cost you much.  Maybe $70.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 24, 2017)

migles said:


> lol....
> i guess you got a laptop right?
> get a real pc...



http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/productdetails/alienware-17-laptop
Dude, shut up.


----------

